# Our 52nd Anniversary getaway



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 2, 2020)

We went to the coast-Mendocino,California. We used to go to this place once a year or so,but haven`t been there since our 40th anniversary. Had a beautiful few days there and got each other a nice gift-pictured below....


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 2, 2020)

How good to see you rpost and lovely pics Mrs R. Congrats on your 52nd wedding Anniversary and many more to come and I love your gift! xx


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 2, 2020)

Congratulations and many more. It looks like a beautiful place. Has the area changed much since you were there last? Are those real tatts?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi Mrs R,congrats on your anniv,many more years of wedded bliss
Thanks for sharing the pics Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

Congrats Mrs  R....


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 2, 2020)

Travel is wonderful.  Beats watching the telly all day.  Broadens the mind, they say.  Congratulations.  Glad you guys had a wonderful trip.


----------



## george-alfred (Jan 2, 2020)

*Congratulations on your 52nd --it will be ours shortly*


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Congratulations and many more. It looks like a beautiful place. Has the area changed much since you were there last? Are those real tatts?



It hasn`t changed at all since we first started going there in the 80s. And yes,they are as real as a heart attack! They will probably look more real once they have scabbed over,peeled and faded a bit.

The best part of our trip (for me,anyway) was getting the chance to see and hug the artist who did my first (and only other) tatt about 20 years ago. I have Eeyore on my ankle. She said that he is the one and only Eeyore that she ever did. She has been through a hard battle with breast cancer,making us "sisters" in that regard,but has been in remission for two years. However,the day we were there,she had just received a call from her doc that they wanted her at the hospital first thing the next morning for a brain scan. She was (of course) terrified. Not sure what made them concerned. I am praying they didn`t find a recurrence. She is just the sweetest person ever.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 2, 2020)

Did you ever visit the house, a B&B, that is supposed to be Jessica Fletcher's house on "Murder She Wrote".  Mendocino looks just like a Maine coastline, which is supposed to be the locale of Cabot Cove, Maine.

Congrats on your 52nd!!!!!  ❤


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 2, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Did you ever visit the house, a B&B, that is supposed to be Jessica Fletcher's house on "Murder She Wrote".  Mendocino looks just like a Maine coastline, which is supposed to be the locale of Cabot Cove, Maine.
> 
> Congrats on your 52nd!!!!!  ❤



We didn`t visit it,just drove past it about ten times on our way back and forth to Ft. Bragg,which was where we got our tatts. It`s right on the highway. We`ll have to do that next time we are there. I want to go whale watching there in the next couple of months. It`s only about an hour and a half drive for us.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 2, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We didn`t visit it,just drove past it about ten times on our way back and forth to Ft. Bragg,which was where we got our tatts. It`s right on the highway. We`ll have to do that next time we are there. I want to go whale watching there in the next couple of months. It`s only about an hour and a half drive for us.


Okay, if you do visit, make sure you post here.  I'm a BIG fan of Murder She Wrote (I must have seen the repeats at least 3 times each).  Here's an article about the Blair House, "Jessica's house".

http://www.blairhouse.com/murder.php


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We went to the coast-Mendocino,California. We used to go to this place once a year or so,but haven`t been there since our 40th anniversary. Had a beautiful few days there and got each other a nice gift-pictured below....
> 
> View attachment 86563View attachment 86564


Congratulations Mrs. R to you and your husband!  I love where you spent your anniversary and I love your gifts to each other.  ❤


----------



## Ronni (Jan 2, 2020)

What a lovely place!  I visited Mendocino once back in the late 70’s and I don’t remember any specifics, just that I really enjoyed it

I LOVE your ink!! .

Ron and I are planning to get this one this year. Found this unique idea of creating a heart shape our or each of our fingerprints and then adding an infinity symbol.

it won’t look exactly like this but it’s to show my gal so she can get an idea of the design and start working on it.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 2, 2020)

As I've written, before: Here's to you, Mrs. Robinson! Congrats to both of you, on your anniversary!


----------



## DaveA (Jan 2, 2020)

Congrats folks.  Glad that you had an enjoyable trip.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2020)

That's wonderful you've had so many great years together!  Sounds like a really nice, relaxing trip!


----------

